# Sugar Art - Casting "White" Sugar Molds?



## xtower (Jan 18, 2008)

I have been working with sugar for about the last 3 months and I have tried many new things but the one thing I can't seem to figure out is how to make white casts of liquid sugar (I saw this on the food network challenge). By the time I bring it to temp, it always takes on some color and any mixture of colors will not give me the white color I am looking for. 

Just to make sure I am not confusing anyone. By the word "white" I do not mean using white sugar. What I am implying is that after the sugar is heated, poured and placed in a mold, the resulting cooled mold is white in color.

Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

What you want is calcium carbonate, a white powder that is mixed with water and added to the syrup before it is cast, turning it opaque. You can get this through web sources like Chefrubber or if you're sneaky, through U-brew places, as it is also used in beer refining.

Hope this helps


----------

